# Refrigerator!!



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2018)

Our 18 year old side by side refrigerator bit the dust Wednesday night!!
Thursday morning checked Home Depot Website, 40% off appliances!! Off we go to get a new one..
The wife found the one she wanted, salesman says sale ended Wednesday!!!!!:upset:
Left the store $1,800 poorer!!! Living out of coolers until next Wednesday...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2018)

Ouch!

We've come a long way in the last hundred years, no turning back now!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Our 18 year old side by side refrigerator bit the dust Wednesday night!!
> Thursday morning checked Home Depot Website, 40% off appliances!! Off we go to get a new one..
> The wife found the one she wanted, salesman says sale ended Wednesday!!!!!:upset:
> Left the store $1,800 poorer!!! Living out of coolers until next Wednesday...


Our last fridge was over 20 years old and we got a new fridge from Home Depot this year and I’m thrilled with it. 
It’s a 36 inch 2 door fridge with the ice maker/ cold water outlet and bottom freezer. I love it . 
It was on sale layful:nthego:
Thats great that you’ve got a new one though AND just remember Ken, 
happy wife , happy life. It’s all good.  :grin:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> layful:nthego:
> Thats great that you’ve got a new one though AND just remember Ken,
> happy wife , happy life. It’s all good.  :grin:


She was not too happy when I was paying and said "Happy Anniversary"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> She was not too happy when I was paying and said "Happy Anniversary"



Your beer will be out in the garage, LOL!!!


----------



## IKE (Sep 14, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> She was not too happy when I was paying and said "Happy Anniversary"




For that remark it sounds like to me that you'll be residing at the Dog House Inn again for awhile.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2018)

View attachment 56550


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 14, 2018)

That's a nice refrigerator Ken. I hope you are very happy with it. I'm still fuming over my new washer I bought several months ago.I can't fill it to soak clothes. Who would have thought?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 14, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That's a nice refrigerator Ken. I hope you are very happy with it. I'm still fuming over my new washer I bought several months ago.I can't fill it to soak clothes. Who would have thought?



I noticed that as well on the new front loaders.  If I want to soak clothes I have to put them in the laundry tub.

That was one huge advantage of the top loaders. And if you felt like it on the top loaders you could give it an extra rinse or an extra spin.  There was more control.

I have to use the commercial washers in my apartment.  Once the door is locked, that's it until the cycle is finished.  You can't even stop it to throw in that extra sock that showed up.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 16, 2018)

It sucks living out of coolers!! 3 more days for delivery!


----------



## IKE (Sep 16, 2018)

Ken I'd be more than happy to store those bags of crappie and catfish fillets for you till your new refrigerator arrives.....want me to drive down this morning and pick them up ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 16, 2018)

IKE said:


> Ken I'd be more than happy to store those bags of crappie and catfish fillets for you till your new refrigerator arrives.....want me to drive down this morning and pick them up ?


You are free to drive down,but they have been consumed!!


----------



## Knight (Sep 16, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That's a nice refrigerator Ken. I hope you are very happy with it. I'm still fuming over my new washer I bought several months ago.I can't fill it to soak clothes. Who would have thought?



On most washers if the washer lid is up the wash cycle doesn't start once the selected level is reached. Or you can stop the fill when you have enough water in the washer to soak what ever amount you want to soak.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 16, 2018)

Our refrigerator freezer started icing up this past Winter.  I took a chance and ordered a defrost control, and freezer thermocouple online, and had them 3 days later.  It took me about an hour to replace the parts, and several months later, everything is still working properly.  It's nice to spend $75, to save the substantial cost of a new appliance.  I like to fix things, and the savings, over the years, have been well worth the time and effort.


----------



## AprilSun (Sep 16, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I'm still fuming over my new washer I bought several months ago.I can't fill it to soak clothes. Who would have thought?



This sounds like you have one of those washers that makes all the decisions for you. I purchased one of these about a year or two ago and hated it! It decided everything for me including how much water I needed. I returned it and purchased a refurbished machine and love it! I make all the decisions with this one just like the old ones did! These new machines would be fine if we could disable the automatic decision making and could make the decisions for ourselves if we wanted to!


----------



## jujube (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm afraid a new washer looms in the near future for me.  I'll "wring" the last few months (weeks?, days?) out of the old one, but for sure I'm going to get another top-loader.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2018)

Finally!!!!!! After 6 days with living out of coolers we have refridgeration!!! Our new fridge was delivered yesterday.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 20, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Finally!!!!!! After 6 days with living out of coolers we have refridgeration!!! Our new fridge was delivered yesterday.



_*Cool! *_layful:


----------



## Keesha (Sep 20, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Your beer will be out in the garage, LOL!!!





IKE said:


> For that remark it sounds like to me that you'll be residing at the Dog House Inn again for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 56549



haha! 
Not sure how I missed this:lofl:
Funny.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 20, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> She was not too happy when I was paying and said "Happy Anniversary"


Meant to quote this is be. 



Ken N Tx said:


> Finally!!!!!! After 6 days with living out of coolers we have refridgeration!!! Our new fridge was delivered yesterday.



Yayyy Ken. Happy Anniversary :clap:
:hide:


----------



## IKE (Sep 20, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Finally!!!!!! After 6 days with living out of coolers we have refridgeration!!! Our new fridge was delivered yesterday.



Let me know when the beer gets ice cold and I'll drive down and tip a few with you.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 20, 2018)

Have fun guysnthego:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> Let me know when the beer gets ice cold and I'll drive down and tip a few with you.
> 
> View attachment 56908


Right now I have the wife in the fridge to let me know if the light goes out!


----------



## IKE (Sep 20, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Right now I have the wife in the fridge to let me know if the light goes out!




I have it from a reliable source Ken that the light does stay on when the door is closed.


----------



## KingsX (Sep 20, 2018)

.

My fridge is also 18 years old.   So far, so good.  

But now that I live alone,  my next fridge will be small, simple and hopefully cheap.

.


----------

